# Looking for coding position or externship in Columbus, Ohio



## bferrell4155 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am looking for coding position in Columbus, Ohio.  I am a student at Everest Institute and need 160 hours for externship.  I have certification from NAHP as CCS (certified coding specialist) and I am studying for AAPC exam.  My resume is attached with my contact information.

Thanks!!
 Beth


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 9, 2011)

bferrell4155 said:


> I am looking for coding position in Columbus, Ohio.  I am a student at Everest Institute and need 160 hours for externship.  I have certification from NAHP as CCS (certified coding specialist) and I am studying for AAPC exam.  My resume is attached with my contact information.
> 
> Thanks!!
> Beth



If you don't have any success finding exactly what you want, try applying for another clinic position, and let the employers know that you're trying to get your foot in the door for the coding department. They may let you complete your externship hours on your own time - it's easier to get into the clique when you've already been given clearance to see patient records by the compliance department, and you may be more likely to get a job if an employer sees the long term goals you're working to achieve.  They'll see you as a good investment...Good luck!


----------

